# Skippy's Adventures - Week 5 Captain America



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*

Captain America

​*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

YEEES! Yippie for Capt. Skippy, Avenger Budgies Assemble!:clap::us:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Captain Skippy is ready to be the super hero he was born to be...


----------



## Squirt (Feb 3, 2014)

Skippy lives a life of adventure.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Skippy should be making movies as I have said all along


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

I wonder will he receive the royalties he deserves?


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Cheeno said:


> I wonder will he receive the royalties he deserves?


YES then DEB can retire and live the life of luxury being Skippy's agent


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's a very cool superhero outfit you have there, Skippy! 
All budgies in America certainly feel more safe now with you fighting for their well being and happiness!


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

That is a BRILLIANT picture! Love it!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Skippy you are a Super Hero now you have to save your Sweetheart on top of the Castle. Maybe one day Skippy's adventures will be to go to Roam to be Julis Ceaser or Nero... Great Adventure's you are exploring.. I love this...


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Skippy, you are not just a pretty face! A budgie of many disguises indeed. :whois:


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*Very cute costume, Skippy! *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I look forward to a great future for America - 
a future in which our country
will match its military strength with our moral restraint, 
its wealth with our wisdom, 
its power with our purpose.

Skippy

quoting
John F. Kenndy​*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skippy*

Here, Here, for Skippy the super hero. You are going to be a guest teacher for the young Budgie Keets, So Yoda can take a break. Best wishes and enjoy those adventures. :budge: Jo Ann


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Skippy now needs a Hulk, Iron man, Thor, and Spiderman to complete his Avengers!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you to everybirdie who has been following my adventures!

Skippy​*


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Skippy is the cutest superhero ever


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Oops! Almost missed this post with your latest adventure, Skippy; you are a very busy and talented boy for sure and you DO look fine in uniform!


----------

